# Shotgun Shells+ Whats brands do you go with?



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I picked up a Remington 870 express a while back because it was my only weakness in the firearms arena. I had an old bolt action shot gun but nothing that I would say hey that's trustworthy enough to get me out of a jam. I picked up an assortment of shotgun shells when I purchased it but have not invested a lot in quantity. 

My question for all you gun experts and enthusiasts is.... What shot shell would you stock the most of? and a follow up question... What shot shells do you find to be useless because other ones cover more target types? 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stack em high and deep.

In other words Diversify Son, Diversify! Birdshot Buckshot Slugs

Have some cheap loads for Trap/Sporting Clay and fun, loads for small birds as well as larger birds like duck and turkey . Store some slugs for larger mammals as well as Buckshot Loads and others specifically for Self Defense.

Take a look at this article;

Shotgun Shells Explained - Types Of Ammo (Birdshot, Buckshot, Slugs) | Remington 870, Accessories, Upgrades, Tactical, Reviews, Forum


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

basically a person has 3 types of standard loads for a shotgun shell.
*slug* -this is a big ass chunk of lead bullet -1 oz or 1 1/4 oz work best but anything you hit is not going to notice 1/4 oz more -I like the brennke type slugs like herters,seller bellot ,rio nobel sport ect. domestic Remington sluggers or Winchester super x - if you hit something with a slug and it is still standing you had better run period.
*buckshot*- this is a good defensive load but do not confuse it with bird shot of the same size (exp: no 4 buck and no 4 birdshot= not the same) the standard is 00 buck this has 8-12 pellots(shot) in the .33 caliber size basically .33 cal balls
that all come out when the fired. the common is no 4 buck and 00 buck and the different sizes has different amount of pellets(buck shot) according to size so 00 (12)will have less than no 4 buck(24).
*bird shot or "game loads"* theses range by shot weight and size too like buck shot but a lot smaller from #9 to BB most common is 7 1/2 and #6 usually I go with a 1 oz charge of # 6 for just about all small game except squirrel there I use the 7 1/2 don't really know why I just do. bird shot , I know some will disagree, can be used for room distance self defense don't kid your self any bad guy is not going to like a face full #6 shot and it is going to pretty much stop that problem like yesterday. but it is limited in this role to room distances (like 5-10yards max).
some specialty loads:
*buck and ball*- also known as multi defense- usually 1 65 cal ball and 6 single 0 buck shot pellets -works good and hit fairly hard.
*sabot slugs*- these are smaller slugs that are incased in a plastic or light metal sabot(sleeve) that sheds in flight(the sleeve) used most effectively in rifled slug barrels and can produce rifle like accuracy and increase range by 20 or so yards maybe more depending on the shooter. It is not unheard of good accuracy out past 100 yards again depending on the shooter.
*mini shells*- these are like 2 inch buck shot(6-00 buck) or smaller slugs that a person can fit a few more in the tube but some shot guns like your 870 will not like them and have feeding issues in a single or double these are nice if you have a person who is recoil sensitive. they give a moderate level of defense possibly better than a hand gun.
*double ball*- these puppies you had better be ready for they recoil hard. it is exactly like it sounds 2 .65 caliber lead balls and from my experience they pack a serious wallop on the receiving end and you defiantly know you just shot one the difference in recoil is that noticeable.
it really doesn't matter what brand you use in any shell as long as you are confident in it's ability to do what you want it to -I think people really get to hung up on brand names here and some off names like Nobel sport(centurion), rio, ect have the same performance level of the bigger names for a lot less money.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, your topic included "which brands".
Where we live, unless I want to buy online (I prefer not to), or drive an hour to the nearest Walmart, I am limited to what the hardware store in town stocks. And, believe me, they only stock what sells good. 
In shotgun shells, that means Winchester. They do stock some Remington - but only buck shot & slugs.
Since I don't hunt, but do have occasion to have to deal with wild life here on the homestead, I stock #6 birdshot & #4 birdshot mainly. I keep my 870 loaded with this.
I have a dedicated Ithaca M37 that stays loaded with OO buck. 
I also have #4 buck handy. Not too many slugs.

For my 20 gauges I keep the same mix, however about the only size buck shot available in 20 ga is #3 and #2.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

one last thing do not believe a shot gun is a point a pull system. many times I have heard people talk that you just point it in the general direction and fire ,* NOT TRUE *you still have to aim and the rule is 1 inch spread for every 10 yards and more for birdshot like 1 inch every 3-5 yards. 
another myth is the shotgun is slow to fire and reload -again false I can put more lead in the air with a pump shotgun than a full auto any day of the week period. reloading can be a challenge but not if you practice and it is easy to top off as you move.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have various brands but Winchester more than anything else. 00 buck and slugs for self denfense or larger game. 1 and 2 steel shot for water fowl, 4 for turkey 5 and 6 for pheasant, grouse, rabbit, small game. 8 and smaller for trap/practice and doves. Just make sure what you buy will cycle reliably in your shot gun prior to buying in bulk. Especially self denfense loads because your betting your life on it.

In 12 gauge you have choices of 2 3/4, 3 and3 1/2 inch shells typicall but others can be found. Know what you shotgun is designed for and what you can handle. If your gun and shoulder can handle 3 1/2 inchers I would go that way for 4 through 00 buck sizes. I also have a good selection of 20 gauge.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

It depends on what you will use it for. Is this mainly for self defense or will you hunt with it? Do you live in a rural area or a crowded house where shooting through walls is an issue? Any idea how far away the target is likely to be?

I mainly store Remington or Fiocchi because they make lower recoil 00 buckshot. Fiocchi has some good deals on 80 or 100 rounds in nice ammo boxes. The lower recoil should be good for up to about 50 yards, much beyond that and I am not sure it would still be all that lethal penetration wise.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, your topic included "which brands".
> Where we live, unless I want to buy online (I prefer not to), or drive an hour to the nearest Walmart, I am limited to what the hardware store in town stocks. And, believe me, they only stock what sells good.
> In shotgun shells, that means Winchester. They do stock some Remington - but only buck shot & slugs.
> Since I don't hunt, but do have occasion to have to deal with wild life here on the homestead, I stock #6 birdshot & #4 birdshot mainly. I keep my 870 loaded with this.
> ...


Got to love the M37! Have double lunged deer at 100 yds with foster slugs.

Remington winchester and federal all have been good to me. Slugs, buck, #2-#7 shot. They all have their use. Keep a hundred of each size. Save the shells and get a reloader


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Answer is D,all of the above. Pick a flavor and go with what you know.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Got to love the M37! Have double lunged deer at 100 yds with foster slugs.
> 
> Remington winchester and federal all have been good to me. Slugs, buck, #2-#7 shot. They all have their use. Keep a hundred of each size. Save the shells and get a reloader


My Ithaca is an old Police Special, made in the 60's or 70's. I paid $300 for it at a pawn shop, that was probably more than its worth, but I wanted it.
The full name is Model 37 Featherweight DS Police Special, and it has rifle sights and a 20" cylinder bore barrel. There is a shiny spot on the top of the barrel where it rode for years in the rack of a police cruiser.
She is sweet!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Most of my ammo is reloads, but I do occasionally buy Federal 2 3/4 inch #6 shot about 5.50 a box, Fiocchi 25 round 00-buck at about 12.00 box a box. If I catch a killer sale like I did on 2 3/4 inch 1 1/2 ounce load of #4 in 15 round box for 1.50 a box then I will clean the shelves off while the getting is good!!!

Generally speaking I have slugs, 00-buck and #6 shot on hand in generous amounts. I also have a fair amount of #4 Buck for home defense on hand as I feel its performance is better than 00-buck in that specific situation inside my home.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've said before, whatever will fly down the barrel, I myself don't really see a need for slugs, something at range gets my AR, or my M1A. ymmv. jmo. Allow me to retract a bit, when bird hunting it is nice to have a slug 2nd or 3rd shell back if you come upon a nice deer.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I've got stuff from Rio, Winchester, Speer and lots of plain old military OD green 00 buck. I have Remington too. Everything from #8 1/2 field loads all the way up to rifled slugs. It's all gone boom every time.

Great deal on 12 Ga.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/10...munition-12-gauge-2-3-4-00-buckshot-9-pellets


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Medic and Slippy covered the bases for varying types of shot. But you did ask " What shot shell would you stock the most of? and a follow up question... What shot shells do you find to be useless because other ones cover more target types ".

These two questions somewhat go hand in hand more than you think; the straight forward answer Birdshot. *Yes you heard that right birdshot* because birdshot can be used as intended for smaller birds ect.. but it can also be used as a slug is rimmed.

I handload which I'm assuming you don't, as of right now I have 150 boxes of Wal-Mart purchased Federal Bird Shot. I have 75 boxes of #8's and 75 boxes of #7 1/2's too. However I do buy in bulk buckshot, heavy shot and slugs. Anymore it's hard to find a truly crappy ammo company that won't make ammo that goes boom through good guns. Currently I have in my ammo room ( yes I'm a freak I have a room devoted specifically for stockpiling ammo ) a good dose of five packs of buckshot ranging from #4 buck to 000 and slugs. I even keep steel shot on hand. All of this is due to estate sales, yard sales, stuff like that where you can get it dirt cheap.

Diversity is what makes a shotgun one of the best weapons out there, don't limit yourself to all of this tacti-cool B.S out there with 10 shot boxes of " ULTRA SUPER MAGNUM MAXIMUM HOME DEFENSE SUPER STOPPER SPECIALTY SHOT EXTRA PRICED CRAP " it's not worth it. Personally I lean more towards birdshot for overall quantity, you can defend against a 2 legged attacker or a 4 legged one, plus you can kill birds, deer. But I keep a good dose of buckshot and slugs.

Truthfully the only shot type that is more effective than other ones are as a gun goes the ones you have with you, there's no golden shot out there that covers everything perfectly. For my Mossberg I load 3 1/2 inch #4 buck, 0, 00 and even 000, I mean for home defense I like #4 buckshot because it doesn't go blasting through your whole house, I like 0 buck for more of those kinda aim and hope for the best situations. 00 buck I like for following up wounded game in case danger presents itself, and I like 000 for backing up 00.

Too one thing I do wish to point out with this whole discussion is if you hold up in your house or whatever and you got your shotgun, you're going to be much better off with a variety of shot types and a lot of it. I wouldn't recommend that Dead Coyote stuff that's 60 bucks for a ten pack, because two boxes of that versus say five boxes of birdshot, 5 packs of slugs and buckshot pretty easy choice. I mean around where I am you can pick up Remington Buckhammer slugs for 6 bucks a pack, Remington buckshot same thing, Wal-Mart is the best for birdshot at 5 bucks a box. When we do decide to go the " big city " as my ol man calls it at either Gander or Dicks if you watch for sales you can sometimes pick up that Federal Tru-ball or whatever it's called in the red box for 4 bucks.

So end result; I like birdshot, but for prepping go and gets different kinds just diversify and load up on it, buy cheap stuff too, because what I find useless is these over priced shots.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have different brands, S&B, Remington, Winchester, Wolf Olin (military type) and Federal. I have mostly 00, slugs and birdshot but I still have a few #4 buck. The only one that has given me any feeding issues has been the Winchester birdshot from Walmart. I don't buy that anymore. The spread on the different brands of buck does not vary much at 9 yards but I still recommend that you practice with your load.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have to go with Grinch here.
I try to find the cheap(not the crappie stuff) and sometimes if you do the math those 100 round value packs wind up costing a few dollars more than buying 4 -25 round boxes of the same or different shot.
the most I have is #6 mainly Winchester super x.
bird shot is versatile and as long as you know your limitations with it then your good.
I do not agree on the 3 1/2 magnums I like my shoulder socket in tact but he reloads so maybe he knows something better. 
buckhammers -woof, those hit stuff hard. I dropped a 8 point with one and it went down as if it was struck by thor's hammer.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> I picked up a Remington 870 express a while back because it was my only weakness in the firearms arena. I had an old bolt action shot gun but nothing that I would say hey that's trustworthy enough to get me out of a jam. I picked up an assortment of shotgun shells when I purchased it but have not invested a lot in quantity.
> 
> My question for all you gun experts and enthusiasts is.... What shot shell would you stock the most of? and a follow up question... What shot shells do you find to be useless because other ones cover more target types?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


So IMO as I work at a sporting goods store

For hunting look seriously into "Herters" from Cabelas.

I talk to many serious skeet shooters that love it when they can get cases (250) of these around $55-60

If they malfunction then they would'nt be scooping them up so fast, and trust me they don't

For home defense I suggest

250 Rounds of Bulk 12ga Ammo by Rio Royal - 00 Buck

That stuff is really decently priced although at Cabela's you can get it for $15 for 25 rounds, so if you have to pay postage, it may be better locally

IMO Shotguns are the underappreciated SHTF weapons


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions everyone! I will be stocking up mainly for hunting birds and defense for this firearm. I do not reload...yet. 

Right now I have a box of home defense #4 buckshot loaded in it. In my ammo storage I have 2 boxes of federal premium rifled slugs. 2 boxes of Remington #1 buckshot. 1 box of Remington Nitro Turkey 5 shot. 1 box of Herter's dove and quail 8 shot. 

I figure I need diversify and multiply my stock tenfold to be at a comfortable level....And then get another Remington 870 express


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Loved my old issued Deer Slayer immensely. Never let me down in tense situations. Would surely not mind to have one of my own. Back in the Troopering bizness they was carried in a good soft case and in the trunk..unless some evil was afoot then it was carried in the front seat right beside the person who was most like to need it. It was normally loaded up with 0 buck. They did not believe in 00 with the theory being the extra pellet in the 0 increased a persons chances of hitting something. A slug or two in the magazine to come out last. With the thinking being time you got to those the alleged perp would be farther away...most likely fleeing in a motor vehicle. If one got stolen out of the passenger compartment a person had to pay the State 80 bucks to buy another. If it got stole out of a locked trunk no money owed. They took em all away passed out 870s at least by the late 70s or thereabouts. Then they took away our .30-30s and give us mini 14s. Still love those guns too. Winchester brand was only shotgun and pistol ammo I recall being furnished.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

+1 for stack 'em deep and wide.

My old shoulders prefer the low recoil options... Rio, Winchester (Ranger), Federal mostly. Birdshot, #4 buck, 00 buck, slugs... plenty of each.
I generally buy if quantity from SGammo.com.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> I have to go with Grinch here.
> I try to find the cheap(not the crappie stuff) and sometimes if you do the math those 100 round value packs wind up costing a few dollars more than buying 4 -25 round boxes of the same or different shot.
> the most I have is #6 mainly Winchester super x.
> bird shot is versatile and as long as you know your limitations with it then your good.
> ...


Haha I load them pretty hot, my Mossberg seems to eat them like candy, it's one of those acquired tastes, after a few hundred rounds your shoulder gets used to it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The two I have stocked deep are 2 3/4" Federal LE, low recoil, 00Buck & Rifled Slug.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions everyone! I will be stocking up mainly for hunting birds and defense for this firearm. I do not reload...yet.
> 
> Right now I have a box of home defense #4 buckshot loaded in it. In my ammo storage I have 2 boxes of federal premium rifled slugs. 2 boxes of Remington #1 buckshot. 1 box of Remington Nitro Turkey 5 shot. 1 box of Herter's dove and quail 8 shot.
> 
> I figure I need diversify and multiply my stock tenfold to be at a comfortable level....And then get another Remington 870 express


If I may suggest something depending on your abilities etc etc... you should look into a 3 and 1/2 inch 12 gauge, I mean truthfully anymore 3 and 1/2's are about as common as 10 gauge ammo, but it is still out there in most gun stores. Big box stores usually don't carry it that I have noticed, but it will give you the comfort in knowing whatever kind of 12 gauge you get you can shoot. 3 and 1/2's aren't for the faint of heart though, especially if you get into the buckshot or slugs.

Also too don't forget those #5's will work just as good for home defense as anything out there claiming it's home defense's golden goose, a load of that to an intruder's face will certainly reduce their blood pressure to 0.

I mean to me I like my Mossberg 835 Ulti Mag Tactical Turkey, it's a little more pricey than a standard 870 well worth it in my opinion. For me it is ideal being 3 and 1/2 inch chamber, it gives me a little extra wiggle room for toying with loads and their designs. But it will certainly hold a tighter shot group, giving you more concentration on target, meaning less fly-away pellets which could make a bad situation even worse with a house full of family members.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll keep it in my mind Grinch2, I figure that the sound of the shotgun loading will have most burglars hitting the bricks. It would indeed be a bad day taking a birdshot load to the face.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Predominately Winchester in 00, 2, 4, 6.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I was thinking about getting this for home defense , what shells would be good to use for a 15 foot range ? 20 ga.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I was thinking about getting this for home defense , what shells would be good to use for a 15 foot range ? 20 ga.
> View attachment 32433


IMO, #3 OR #4 buck.

I have #3 buck for the 20GA. Remington 1187.

I know some say that #4, 6 or 7-1/2 is good for close in, that is fine for them.

Bird shot may not penetrate winter clothing or excessive fat.

Under stress you may forget to do a head shot with fatal result for you, using bird shot.

My shotguns are loaded with 12 GA. 00 BUCK, I have cases of slugs, but if I grab a shotgun I want the shot especially at night.

I am not concerned with over penetration, but survival.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> I'll keep it in my mind Grinch2, I figure that the sound of the shotgun loading will have most burglars hitting the bricks. It would indeed be a bad day taking a birdshot load to the face.


This racking a round fear is BS, it alerts the perp to your active presence, and if armed, he can take cover and ambush your ass.

You do not want to give a perp or perps any advantage it what may become a life or death situation.

Myself, the only motion on my weapons needed is to push off their safety's.

Most burglars today are drug addicts, the have very little concern for their safety, and defiantly don't give a damn about you or yours.

Those who hit houses in the night are the most desperate and disregard any consequences from their act.

They can pretty well assume the place is occupied and are willing to assault whoever is in it.

Daytime breaks are mostly done to avoid conflict with residents.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My pawn shop buy Remington 870 is a Super Magnum Express, which is a 3.5" chamber.
I fired one 3.5" turkey load in it, and gave the rest of the box away.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I respectfully have to disagree on them who takes slightly the sound of a .12 pump being wracked back. From my experience that unique sound is the best crime deterrent in the universe. Has always worked for me. Now I did used to work with this nice young rookie who had got called to the scene of a minor riot in the bad part of da hood. So he racks it back..gets ready to rumble at which point he trips over a gas meter and shoots the gun off in the air accidentally. Now talk about a quick way to stop a low budget riot..lol. All them perps turned into tack stars.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bigwheel, you are talking about people on the street, a totally different scenario, and threat.

There is nothing relative between them and an addict coming into your house.

I had previously mentioned a shooting a long time ago that I was involved in, I shot the first guy who went down,

do you think the second, seeing his buddy go down he would turn and run from the gunfire? 

No, he came right at me disregarding the fact that I had a gun, I fired twice at him also.

So what the hell makes you think some desperate addict is going to care whether you make any threatening noises or not?

Further, if armed, you could have him fire in the direction of the sound.

I WILL SAY IT AGAIN, THAT ACT IS BS, IT CAN GET YOU KILLED, not everybody will piss their pants in fear from that sound.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The sound of a shotgun being pumped will not scare me, but it will tell me two things. Where my oponent is, and what he is armed with.
I can adjust my tactics accordingly.
The same goes for the person waving around a light, especially a weapon mounted light.
I know exactly where to shoot.
For exactly the same reason I will not own a stainless steel weapon that may give away my position.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The sound of a shotgun being pumped will not scare me, but it will tell me two things. Where my oponent is, and what he is armed with.
> I can adjust my tactics accordingly.
> The same goes for the person waving around a light, especially a weapon mounted light.
> I know exactly where to shoot.
> For exactly the same reason I will not own a stainless steel weapon that may give away my position.


This!

I think of all the internet gunfighter dogmatic statements that get passed around, the whole "racking a shotgun will scare people" thing is the most BS statement out there

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure what yall smoke..but petty sure my old Vietnam Vet pal would take a couple of bags sight unseen. I have witnessed the fright produced by the sound in question too many times to make me think yall are most likely full of sheet. Or maybe the sound just made me feel safer or something. lol. Anyway think we have discussed this topic previously a few times. I was trained since age 20 to keep long guns with a full magazine..safety off. When it come show time..you give it a shuck or yank or whatever it takes to make it hot. Everybody carried the same way..so nobody got confused if they was in somebody else s car...or had somebody elses gun. So thats how I still do it. Way too old to change bad habits.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

If I may add my two cents on this whole shotgun racking situation we have; I think that there are two sides here; both of which are right and both of which are wrong. 

If I have invaded someone's house in the middle of night with my Glock and I hear a shotgun rack I would more than likely start to rethink my decisions thus far. However if my Glock, myself and several buddies are within this home there are strength in numbers. And as Rice Paddy Daddy said " I can adjust my tactics accordingly ". 

Lets face it everyone, up close and personal C.Q.B is where a shotgun is at it's best. 

But say for example I am at Wal-Mart after S.H.T.F and I hear a shotgun rack off in the distance and I have my Scar or AR chances are good I'm not going to be too fearful, especially if I see them. 

Now overall I don't want a belly full of buck or bird shot, I know on a particular steamy venture which I was given fair warning of a pump before three 0 buckshot pellets entered my right rear thigh ( thank God he was a piss poor shot ) if per say I was not overly friendly nor worrying about repercussions at my own homestead I had ample opportunity to not only return fire in a timely manner but also beat him to it as far the first shot. It's like any gun really, sometimes a bluff can scare, others it can't. If the burglar is determined it will not deter said burglar if they are either new or have something worth living for it might. But I am the type of man who prefers not to leave chance to anyone besides myself, that is why I would rather carry a loaded chamber just in case they too are armed. However in any case I would be the individual who must take the life of an unarmed individual rather than have them butcher my family. Because you know they're not going to be content with your T.V


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wiliest, the pump of the shotgun will give you position away, and let everyone know what you got ,that you mean business - to some azz clowns it means nothing and I will add that if your are waiting to pump that shotgun after the fact you know someone or thing has entered your home you are way behind the learning curve.
to some people it is a deterrent and to a freak wanting to do you and or your family harm I do feel they just plainly don't give a chit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well under an ideal hypothetical scenario..the scatter gun would have already been racked at the first sign of a booger infestation. Got no problem with that. Just aint no way I am going to keep my long guns with one up the snout any more than I trust carrying around a antiquated 1911 in similar circumstances. Safety first. Menacing sounds 2nd. Good guys winning being the object of the game.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I hear you all on the giving away your position. You are right on that for sure.

I was not saying chamber a bullet, and sit there hoping they flee. I was just saying it will scare many people. 

Deranged crackheads, and unhinged murders are another story.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think anybody who is planning to rely on a shotgun as their first line of home defense..should prob go buy a pistol and regulate the scattergun to a easy to get to backup role. Thats how I do so it must be right..lol.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

first of all -the sit in the dark and wait method is probably the best beyond what anyone says -let them come to you on your terms-leave the room clearing and sweeps to the pro's like the police and military. 
and by all means use the shotgun leave the pistol for what it is -to fight your way til you can get your hands on something bigger.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

My first go too would be my Walther PPQ because I shoot it the most. I like the wide range of uses that shotguns offer. The top one for me is long term backpacking and a defense weapon for an inexperienced shooter like my wife.


----------

